# Alberson's bees



## rob.bees (Mar 17, 2011)

WoW! Longview? Bet the vehicle owner was scratching their head when they saw that!!


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

That is pretty cool. So I take it that the queen is in the bucket?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes, looks like the queen is in the bucket, stuck fast in the bucket, making it a Bucketfast queen :lookout:


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Yes, looks like the queen is in the bucket, stuck fast in the bucket, making it a Bucketfast queen :lookout:


So much cheese that I couldn't stop laughing:lpf:.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Now that was funny!!


----------



## Pyrotechnician (Feb 21, 2011)

I am curious as to how to remove a swarm like this, a brush? Remember newbee here.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like a new way for the police to keep people from driving impounded cars..Nice big swarm


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Pyro, yes it looks like he used a brush, you can see it in the fore ground of the last picture.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Used a brush...NOBODY USE THE BUCKET!!! I suffocated almost all of them :thumbsdown:. Always will be another one!
Here is a link with more pix....
http://longview.kltv.com/news/environment/bees-swarm-longview-shopping-center/54282

May get a tv interview out of it....guy was going to swing by this PM but did not get a chance. I was at work anyways....

mike


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow!

I'm curious how that works as well. Do you have to locate the queen and scoop her into the bucket first in order to get the other girls to follow? I'm always impressed with those of you who retrieve swarms. I'm going to look funny the day my hive swarms and I'm calling someone else to get my swarm. LOL!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Tried to find the queen....but could not. I just start brushing them like crazy as and get as many in the bucket...50/50 chance that it will work....sometimes it doesnt. I always just hope she gets in...otherwise it is double the time. 
mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

If anybody saw the KLTV story this PM that was us. Not very accurate as usual. 

mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a interview airing on KLTV 7 at 10:00 and in the morning. 

mike


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Very cool Kingfisher!!

SOAP!! you MUST try it, it is absolutely the best thing about beekeeping!! The funnest thing ever and look....you might even get on TV!!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Will send a link to the video as soon as it gets released.

mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.kltv.com/global/Category.asp?c=194395&clipId=5684356&topVideoCatNo=66626&autoStart=true


----------



## PeteBridwell (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice! Great job on the interview, BTW.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice!! Great job!!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is a link with a story and vid. 

http://www.kltv.com/Global/story.asp?S=14304569#


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I get to seem to get the vids to work. :scratch:


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Chris...worked for me...might want to use a different browser and/or turn your popup blocker off. 

Mike


----------



## rob.bees (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Job on the interview!! :applause:


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Can you say "get in on the shotgun side, hit the accelerator as hard as you can while hitting a pile of speed bumps and potholes ASAP to give the problem to someone else." 

Nice size swarm >>>>>>>>:applause:


----------



## ParanoidBeek (Aug 1, 2010)

"Creepy, crawly" ?????? Obviously, beauty is in the eye of the "Beeholder"

Great interview, not only a credit as a beek, but to show the world our future is in good hands, not all the youth are in a daze. You will go places young man!!!!


----------

